# 21,6 Mbit/s Mobilfunk ausreichend?



## royaldoom3 (1. Juni 2021)

Moin,
da mein Vodafone Vertrag in 4 Wochen ausläuft und ich mit der Kundenrückgewinnung nicht einig werde bzgl guten Konditionen für eine Verlängerung muss ich nun mein Tarif wechseln. Nun gibts ja auch viele Tarife die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten haben, warum auch immer. Klar das Tarife ab 50 Mbit/s aufwärts kaum bis keine Einschränkungen haben ist klar, aber wie sieht das mit 21,6 Mbit/s aus? Reichen diese für normale Nutzung inkl. mal Youtube Videos/Prime Video schauen (720/1080p) oder mal fix Apps updaten, wenn kein WLAN vorhanden ist aus ohne das man lange das Video buffern muss?

Mein noch aktueller Tarif hat quasi keine Drosselung sprich 500 Mbit/s laut VF und es kommen Unterwegs je nachdem wo man gerade ist zwischen 60 - 150 Mbit/s an, deswegen wäre es natürlich blöd wenn ich bei 21,6 mbit/s wirklich Einschränkungen merke


----------



## NatokWa (1. Juni 2021)

Welche Verträge bieten denn noch derart niedrige Geschwindigkeiten an ?? 21.6MBit sind absolut nicht Zeitgemäß, sowas an zu bieten grenzt schon an Frechheit wobei gerade VF für Langzeitkunden idr. SEHR gute Verträge zum drauf wechseln hat (Welche man NICHT bekommt wenn man stumpf kündigt und immer zwischen den Anbietern wechselt sondern nach frühestens 4 Jahren Gesamtlaufzeit).
Ich zahle derzeit 20 Euro im Monat inkl. dickem Bonus DL-Volumen (das ich kaum brauche) und unlimited LTE-Speed (hab eh kein 5G Handy) und Flat in praktisch jedes Netz. Mehr geht kaum und billiger bei gutem Empfang (wo die Billigst-Verträge oft sparen) ist nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Juni 2021)

Wenn du die Vodafone App hast, kannst du darüber ja mal nen Speedtest machen (geht natürlich auch über jeden anderen Speedtest). Je nachdem, wo ich bin, kommen bei mir laut Test "nur" 20 MBit/s an und damit kann ich surfen, Videos gucken, etc.

Wenn du mich fragst, reichen also 21 MBit (auch wenn das wirklich nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist). Aber ich nutze mein Handy vllt ganz anders als du...


----------



## royaldoom3 (1. Juni 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Welche Verträge bieten denn noch derart niedrige Geschwindigkeiten an ?? 21.6MBit sind absolut nicht Zeitgemäß, sowas an zu bieten grenzt schon an Frechheit wobei gerade VF für Langzeitkunden idr. SEHR gute Verträge zum drauf wechseln hat (Welche man NICHT bekommt wenn man stumpf kündigt und immer zwischen den Anbietern wechselt sondern nach frühestens 4 Jahren Gesamtlaufzeit).
> Ich zahle derzeit 20 Euro im Monat inkl. dickem Bonus DL-Volumen (das ich kaum brauche) und unlimited LTE-Speed (hab eh kein 5G Handy) und Flat in praktisch jedes Netz. Mehr geht kaum und billiger bei gutem Empfang (wo die Billigst-Verträge oft sparen) ist nahezu unmöglich.


Niedrige Geschwindigkeiten bieten noch viele an, gerade bei den Tarifcheckseiten gibts viele gelistet, klar sind auch günstiger dann 15-20GB für 15€/Monat, aber im Telekom oder VF Netz. O2/Telefonica meide ich, da ich schon weiß das das Netz in meiner Region nicht gut ist.

Bin seit knapp 5 Jahren bei VF. Hab mit mehreren in der Kundenrückgewinnung gesprochen, einmal hatten die mich angerufen und 2x hab ich auf verschiedene Nummern die mir einmal per Post und SMS mitgeteilt wurden angerufen.

Das was mir geboten wurde, ohne Smartphone da ich diese immer eigenständig kaufe: Red S mit 14GB statt 12 für 40€/monat und einmal RedM mit 20GB für 50€/Monat. Und das bei den 3 unterschiedlichen Ansprechpartnern. Was ein Witz wie ich finde, so kann man Kunden vergraulen  Im Community Forum von VF gelesen, dass normalerweise 20-25GB für 15-20€ möglich sind. Wollte man mir partout nicht anbieten und auf nachfrage hieß es, es sei nicht möglicht




Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Vodafone App hast, kannst du darüber ja mal nen Speedtest machen (geht natürlich auch über jeden anderen Speedtest). Je nachdem, wo ich bin, kommen bei mir laut Test "nur" 20 MBit/s an und damit kann ich surfen, Videos gucken, etc.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst, reichen also 21 MBit (auch wenn das wirklich nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß ist). Aber ich nutze mein Handy vllt ganz anders als du...


Joa jeder nutzt sein Smartphone anders, gibt auch Personen die mit 1GB auskommen und am Ende des Monats noch die Hälfte übrig bleiben. Frag ich mich nur wie das funktioniert oder was die überhaupt nutzen  Einmal Facebook, Nachrichtenapp, Instagram, Snapchat paar sachen anschauen sind schon gefühlt 1GB weg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Juni 2021)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Einmal Facebook, Nachrichtenapp, Instagram, Snapchat paar sachen anschauen sind schon gefühlt 1GB weg



Hab 3 GB Volumen und noch 1,8 GB übrig...bei noch zwei Tagen Laufzeit. Wenn man Facebook, Instagram, Snapchat und Co nicht nutzt/hat, geht das wunderbar


----------



## NatokWa (1. Juni 2021)

Hmmm was läuft über mein Handy ..... Telegram und Nachrichtenapp .... daheim WLan ... auf Arbeit WLan ....bei Freunden ... WLan *g* also idr. überall wo ich "mehr" Transfer brauche ist WLan vorhanden ..... mein Datenverbrauch im Monat liegt idr. bei unter 500MB (via Funknetz, nicht Wlan *g*)
Gerade zuhause stellt sich die Frage garnicht erst ob WLan oder Funknetz .... 1GBit Leitung sei dank ist WLan IMMER Schneller


----------



## Schori (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hab Penny Mobil (=Congstar/Telekom) mit 3 GB LTE (max 25Mbit) inkl. Telefon- & SMS flat für 8€ pro Monat. Die Geschwindigkeit reicht für deine erwähnten Dinge absolut aus. Netz vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## royaldoom3 (1. Juni 2021)

Hm okay, danke schon mal für die Antworten. Werde es vllt noch mal bei VF versuchen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja doch noch mal jemanden in die Strippe der einen mal ein gutes Angebot macht.

Falls nicht suche ich mir wohl doch ein Tarif mit 50 Mbit/s um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## Malkolm (1. Juni 2021)

Im Telekom-Netz gibt es übrigens auch gute Tarife, vergleichbar mit dem von dir herausgesuchten. Z.B. Der Congstar All Net S Flex, SMS/Telefonflat + 3GB Daten mit 25Mbit/5Mbit D/U für 12€/Monat.

25Mbit reicht grundsätzlich für alles aus. Ein HD-Stream braucht idR weniger als 10MBit, 4k HDR ist auf Handys eher noch kein Thema. Profitieren würdest du von mehr Bandbreite also eher nur bei reinen Downloads. Die Gelegenheiten, in denen zumindest ich mal ohne WLAN war, eine App/Datei herunterladen musste und dabei nicht 20s statt 5s warten konnte...sind gleich 0. Aber das mag jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Schori (1. Juni 2021)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Im Telekom-Netz gibt es übrigens auch gute Tarife, vergleichbar mit dem von dir herausgesuchten. Z.B. Der Congstar All Net S Flex, SMS/Telefonflat + 3GB Daten mit 25Mbit/5Mbit D/U für 12€/Monat.


Der gleiche Tarif für 8€ bei Penny Mobil.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juni 2021)

1080p auf Youtube benötigt etwa 3MBit, 4K bei Youtube zufällig 21MBit, bei Netflix nur 8MBit.

Das Problem ist sowieso der Volumentarif, mit 21,6MBit bekommt man 9,5GB je Stunde durch, damit hält dein Volumentarif gerade einmal etwas über 2h 4K Youtube aus. Das einzige, bei dem diese hohen Geschwindigkeiten und ein Volumentarif Sinn ergibt sind große Downloads. Wenn du dir z.B. ein 3GB Spiel herunterlädst, dann bist du ungedrosselt in unter einer Minute fertig (5G), mit 21,6MBit brauchst du gut 20 min.

Es ist übrigens eine alte UMTS Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## TriadFish (3. Juli 2021)

Wenn schon nur 21,6Mbit im Vertrag stehen, möchte ich erst garnicht wissen, wieviel da noch wirklich an Bandbreite ankommt. Im Schlimmsten Fall bist Du da im einstelligen Bereich, das geht garnicht. So einen Vertrag würde ich niemals abschließen.


----------



## fotoman (3. Juli 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> an ?? 21.6MBit sind absolut nicht Zeitgemäß, sowas an zu bieten grenzt schon an Frechheit


Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen würde mir das sogar noch locker zu Hause genügen. Ist halt die Frage, was 21,6 MBit bedeutet, 21,6 Symmetrisch oder 21,6/0,001 (letzteres ist unbrauchbar). Mein VDSL 100/40 sind nur gebucht, weil ich sonst keine 40 Up bekomme.



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Joa jeder nutzt sein Smartphone anders, gibt auch Personen die mit 1GB auskommen und am Ende des Monats noch die Hälfte übrig bleiben. Frag ich mich nur wie das funktioniert oder was die überhaupt nutzen  Einmal Facebook, Nachrichtenapp, Instagram, Snapchat paar sachen anschauen sind schon gefühlt 1GB weg


Gefühlt oder real? Einfach Deine Statistik auswerten, sollte doch nicht so schwer sein.

Ich frag mich immer, was man mobil machen muss, um mit 1-2 GB/Monat nicht auszukommen. Mobil bin ich (huch) untrerwegs, da will ich meine Umwelt wahrnehmen (oder real kommunizieren) und nicht beim Versuch, von 4K Videos auf dem Smartphone etwas zu haben, gegen die nächste Laterne rennen. Im Zug muss ich meine Videos auch nicht streamen und hoffen, in kein Funkloch zu geraten. Ein paar Minuten Planung vorher und gut ist. Und meine im ÖPNV gelesenen dig. Zeitschriften liegen auch schon vorher auf dem Smartphone. Ich bin wohl, zu alt um dieses "ich muss jede Sekunde meines Lebens erreichbar sein" mitzumachen (von Bereitschaftsdiensten abgesehen).

Aber wenn Dir Deine Freizeitvergnügen keine 15€/Monat zusätzlich wert ist und Du keine vernünftige Statistik über Deinen Verbrauch und die gewünschte Datenrate hast, wird es halt schwierig.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sowieso der Volumentarif, mit 21,6MBit bekommt man 9,5GB je Stunde durch, damit hält dein Volumentarif gerade einmal etwas über 2h 4K Youtube aus.


Welche Megaaugen muss man haben, um auf dem Microdisplay eine Streicheltelefons in 4K schauen zu wollen? Oder geht es hier um einen Mobilvertrag für ein iPad Pro 12,9"?

Spiele lädt man anscheinend nur in der U-Bahn oder auf dem Schulhof herunter, weil man das ja zwingend sofort spielen muss.

Kann man alles machen, dann sollte man aber auch bereit sein, dafür 20€/Monat mehr auszugeben oder in ein Land umzuziehen, in dem es andere Tariftrukturen gibt. Selbiges, wenn der mobile Datenvertrag das Festnetz ersetzen soll oder muss.



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Bin seit knapp 5 Jahren bei VF.


U.U. sind die es ja mittlerweile leid und wollen Dich nicht mehr mit Geschenken zurück gewinnen.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juli 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Welche Megaaugen muss man haben, um auf dem Microdisplay eine Streicheltelefons in 4K schauen zu wollen? Oder geht es hier um einen Mobilvertrag für ein iPad Pro 12,9"?



Du hast nicht verstanden, worum es ging. Es ging um die Frage, ob die 21,6MBit eine Harte Grenze darstellen. Mein Argument dagegen war, dass selbst wenn man es nutzen kann, das Datenvolumen nach kurzer Zeit flöten ist.

Man kann übrigens das ganze auch an größere Geräte weiterleiten, dann ergibt 4K auch tatsächlich einen Sinn.



fotoman schrieb:


> Spiele lädt man anscheinend nur in der U-Bahn oder auf dem Schulhof herunter, weil man das ja zwingend sofort spielen muss.



Gibt auch Leute, die befinden sich manchmal etwas länger fernab der eigenen Bude. Da ist es dann ganz schön, wenn das Update binnen 2min installiert ist.

Ich kann zwar warten, aber ich schließe auch nicht von mir auf den Rest der Menschheit.



fotoman schrieb:


> Kann man alles machen, dann sollte man aber auch bereit sein, dafür 20€/Monat mehr auszugeben oder in ein Land umzuziehen, in dem es andere Tariftrukturen gibt. Selbiges, wenn der mobile Datenvertrag das Festnetz ersetzen soll oder muss.



Ich würde nie wieder ohne eine echte Flatrate auskommen wollen. Mit der 1MBit Begrenzung kann ich ganz gut leben, auch wenn es irgendwann hoffentlich ein Upgrade auf 10MBit gibt.


----------



## tripod (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mobil 25MBit. Dies reicht mir vollkommen.

was ich so nutze:
- Whatsapp
- E-Mail
- Prime/Disney+

vor einige Monaten war zu Hause der Festnetzanschluss gestört also Internet nicht verfügbar.
Ich habe mir dann mit meinem Smartphone einen Hotspot eingerichtet und war mit meinem Rechner
dann auch über das mobile Netz im Internet. Klar war das etwas "langsamer", aber es hat eigendlich ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## royaldoom3 (4. Juli 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Gefühlt oder real? Einfach Deine Statistik auswerten, sollte doch nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Ich frag mich immer, was man mobil machen muss, um mit 1-2 GB/Monat nicht auszukommen. Mobil bin ich (huch) untrerwegs, da will ich meine Umwelt wahrnehmen (oder real kommunizieren) und nicht beim Versuch, von 4K Videos auf dem Smartphone etwas zu haben, gegen die nächste Laterne rennen. Im Zug muss ich meine Videos auch nicht streamen und hoffen, in kein Funkloch zu geraten. Ein paar Minuten Planung vorher und gut ist. Und meine im ÖPNV gelesenen dig. Zeitschriften liegen auch schon vorher auf dem Smartphone. Ich bin wohl, zu alt um dieses "ich muss jede Sekunde meines Lebens erreichbar sein" mitzumachen (von Bereitschaftsdiensten abgesehen).
> 
> Aber wenn Dir Deine Freizeitvergnügen keine 15€/Monat zusätzlich wert ist und Du keine vernünftige Statistik über Deinen Verbrauch und die gewünschte Datenrate hast, wird es halt schwierig.



Hab es nun, nachdem ich bereits einen LTE50 Tarif mit 20GB Datenvolumen im D2 Netz für 15,95€/Monat abgeschlossen hab mal auswerten können. War damals direkt bei Vodafone und war es halt schwierig, da kostenfreiem Datenpass wo meine ganzen Apps inkludiert waren und dadurch kein Datenvolumen verbraucht hatten.

Komme tatsächlich bei den ganzen Apps die ich aufgezählt hatte auf rund 800 MB pro "durchschauen". Datensparfunktion bereits aktiviert in den Apps (falls vorhanden). Werden die Inhalte in verminderter Qualität wiedergegeben, aber merke da kaum unterschied. Also alles gut, da wo ich WLAN hab, nutz ich WLAN. Passt schon alles und für den Tarifpreis denke ich war kein Fehler.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, jeder hat ein anderes Muster was Sachen im Bereich Smartphone angeht. Die einen nutzen nur Whatsapp und emails ggf noch mobile Zeitung und die anderen Nutzen noch Social Media Apps wie Instagram, Snapchat, TikTok um sich zu beömmeln. Dann kommt nun mal mehr Datenverbrauch zustande


----------

